# Any IBS sufferers on here?



## vocaltest (Jul 16, 2008)

I suffer from IBS real bad and at the moment I just feel awful.... I go through stages of it being bad, past month i've been okay, but past week I've felt like s**t to put it bluntly.

So, anyone else suffer from this?? 
I want to know what you find helps and what irritates it, because as far as I'm aware with myself EVERYTHING irritates it!!


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_I suffer from IBS real bad and at the moment I just feel awful.... I go through stages of it being bad, past month i've been okay, but past week I've felt like s**t to put it bluntly.

So, anyone else suffer from this?? 
I want to know what you find helps and what irritates it, because as far as I'm aware with myself EVERYTHING irritates it!!_

 

Girl, I feel your pain!! I have IBS and I ALSO have ulcerative colitis. Not to be gross, but there's never a happy medium for me. Either I can't go to the bathroom or I'm going too much and feeling miserable both ways. Supposedly upping your fiber intake is great for IBS but too much is bad for UC and can irritate it more, so I'm screwed either way. My UC is much worse than the IBS, but I do take medicine for the UC. I have to take 3 pills 3x daily and it really sucks trying to remember to take the pills. 
I would suggest seeing your gastroenterologist if you have one, and if not I would strongly recommend finding one. You may need to see if you have UC like I do or if there is anything else you can do to make your IBS better. The only thing other than meds that makes it better is finding what foods trigger it and avoiding them. For me it's mostly tomatoes and spaghetti sauce. 
HTH and hang in there!! It'll get better!!


----------



## vocaltest (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_Girl, I feel your pain!! I have IBS and I ALSO have ulcerative colitis. Not to be gross, but there's never a happy medium for me. Either I can't go to the bathroom or I'm going too much and feeling miserable both ways. Supposedly upping your fiber intake is great for IBS but too much is bad for UC and can irritate it more, so I'm screwed either way. My UC is much worse than the IBS, but I do take medicine for the UC. I have to take 3 pills 3x daily and it really sucks trying to remember to take the pills. 
I would suggest seeing your gastroenterologist if you have one, and if not I would strongly recommend finding one. You may need to see if you have UC like I do or if there is anything else you can do to make your IBS better. The only thing other than meds that makes it better is finding what foods trigger it and avoiding them. For me it's mostly tomatoes and spaghetti sauce. 
HTH and hang in there!! It'll get better!!_

 
thats exactly what i'm like! i'm either really constipated or the complete opposite. last year wasn't too bad, like i felt pretty rough every so often, but since christmas its been awful! i find pasta irritates it quite a lot and stuff with garlic in, but i love both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! i'm too scared to go see a gastroenterologist because my doctor told me if i want to find out if its anything else i'd have to bring in a stool sample (i hate those words!) and i bet it'd just be my luck that i'd be driving there and i'd crash or something, so not only would i be injured, i'd be covered in my own 'stool' hahaha, sounds so pathetic but that and me dropping it in front of someone is the main reason why i won't go, pathetic i know!
i feel so sorry for you having ulcerative colitis, a friend of mine has it and he suffers terribly.
my symptons seem to be getting worse, i'm starting to worry (being mega paranoid obviously) that i have chrohns disease but i really doubt it is as another friend of mine has it and i see what she goes through!
i just feel rubbish and i hate. i feel so bloated n just ugh. i think i better take yr advice and go to a specialist! thank you


----------



## MACATTAK (Jul 16, 2008)

Here another thread about it: http://specktra.net/f221/has-anyone-...sed-ibs-77662/


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_thats exactly what i'm like! i'm either really constipated or the complete opposite. last year wasn't too bad, like i felt pretty rough every so often, but since christmas its been awful! i find pasta irritates it quite a lot and stuff with garlic in, but i love both 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! i'm too scared to go see a gastroenterologist because my doctor told me if i want to find out if its anything else i'd have to bring in a stool sample (i hate those words!) and i bet it'd just be my luck that i'd be driving there and i'd crash or something, so not only would i be injured, i'd be covered in my own 'stool' hahaha, sounds so pathetic but that and me dropping it in front of someone is the main reason why i won't go, pathetic i know!
i feel so sorry for you having ulcerative colitis, a friend of mine has it and he suffers terribly.
my symptons seem to be getting worse, i'm starting to worry (being mega paranoid obviously) that i have chrohns disease but i really doubt it is as another friend of mine has it and i see what she goes through!
i just feel rubbish and i hate. i feel so bloated n just ugh. i think i better take yr advice and go to a specialist! thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I never had to give a stool sample that I can remember but I know at my doctor's office they see the new patient first, take their history and the patient tells them what symptoms they are having, and then from there they may order some lab work and most of the time you take the specimen containers HOME and bring it back in a bag. I think that way it's not as weird or embarrassing. I was paranoid too when it all started b/c my grandfather had colon cancer and I do have to get checked every few years now. Not to freak you out, but supposedly the risk of colon cancer is increased for people with UC and Crohn's for every 10 years you have it or something like that. I just had my first colonoscopy and other than having to drink that horrible liquid crap it was painless and I didn't feel a thing b/c they knocked me out for it. After I got home I slept off the anesthesia and it was some of the BEST sleep I've had in a long time! LOL.
Just make an appointment with the specialist and try not to freak out or stress b/c that WILL make it worse. Believe me. Stress is the main reason for my relapses most of the time. It's better to have to go to the doctor and do the icky stuff to get better than sit home and worry over. Let me know how it goes for ya!!! I've dealth with it for 6 years now so I feel like a pro!


----------



## macedout (Jul 16, 2008)

try going on a wheat & gluten free diet. eliminate these, i did and now i can go after 30 yrs!!!!!!!!!!!! my colitis/ibs cleared...bloating gone too,


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Jul 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macedout* 

 
_try going on a wheat & gluten free diet. eliminate these, i did and now i can go after 30 yrs!!!!!!!!!!!! my colitis/ibs cleared...bloating gone too, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I may have to try that!! Bloating is one of the major things that makes me uncomfy and there are times when I am really hungry but feel full at the same time!!! I would LOVE to have a bloat free day!!!


----------



## aquarius11 (Jul 17, 2008)

I suffer from IBS as well, and I find that caffeine-free peppermint tea helps a lot with the cramping, bloating, irregularity and overall discomfort of IBS.  It's worth giving it a try.  HTH!


----------



## Emilith (Jul 18, 2008)

Hi - this is my very first post on here but here goes!

My husband has TERRIBLE IBS and has had it for years. Freakin' everything triggers his IBS. We have to be so careful where we eat when we eat out as everything sets it off. 

We recently read an article in men's health magazine about a study they did with IBS sufferers taking something called Pepogest. It's made with peppermint extract and it dissolves in your intestines, NOT your stomach (cuz you would get AWFUL heartburn there if it did). The pepogest has been incredible. It has worked tremendously. His IBS gives him terrible diarrhea (sorry to be so gross) and we've gone to more GI dr's than I knew existed around us to try to get him some help. So far this has really helped.  It is something we bought over the web, really cheap and we got it from a natural food website place. So far so good, something at least to look into. So far no weird side effects or anything either.

Good luck!


----------



## makeba (Jul 18, 2008)

i dont have it but a friend of mine does. i did some research one day and came across info regarding omega 3 and flax seed capsules. she purchased them and has said they really help her when she is constipated and cramping.


----------



## NatalieMT (Jul 24, 2008)

I got diagnosed with IBS today - how unlucky am I! I'm sort of glad that I have something to put my symptoms down to though. I have the form where I go way too often, lots of cramping, bloating and nausea too. I'm not sure at the moment if anything in particular brings it on. But it started a couple of months ago after a very very hard year.

I have just started the drug Colofac, it's an antispasmodic I think. So it's too soon to tell anyone whether I'm feeling any benefits. I've been doing a little research and I'm going to try some natural supplements too such as chamomile, evening primrose oil, peppermint, probiotics, calcium, L-Glutamine etc. and some sort of fiber. Just see if I can get some control over this... It's making me quite miserable and I already have a lot going on.


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Emilith* 

 
_ We have to be so careful where we eat when we eat out as everything sets it off. 
_

 
I officially got diagnosed today, the dr has been saying for 2 months that he thought that's what it was so idk why it took him so long but whatever.

Everything sets me off. for the last 2 moths I've litterally been on a cereal, banana and peach diet because they're the ONLY things that don't irritate me... If I eat anything else, i'm bloated and cramping and nauseated within minutes.... 

&& As far as boo boo... I'm either constipated or if I go out to eat oh lord, let's just say the opposite of constipated... ...


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I got misdiagnosed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have IBS I have IBD. Most likely Crohn's disease, but they're not sure yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Almost got admitted to hospital yesterday for lots of tests but managed to avoid it. I'm just really annoyed because it's hard to understand how it happened.


----------



## ashleydenise (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Well I got misdiagnosed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I don't have IBS I have IBD. Most likely Crohn's disease, but they're not sure yet. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Almost got admitted to hospital yesterday for lots of tests but managed to avoid it. I'm just really annoyed because it's hard to understand how it happened._

 
What's IBD? =[ Sorry


----------



## NatalieMT (Aug 8, 2008)

Inflammatary bowel disease - main forms are Crohn's and ulcerative colitis. IBS is almost a low grade version of IBD, some of the symptoms are very similar too.

I'm not really sure how to explain it as I don't know very much about it myself yet either. This is what Wikipedia says about it though, which is quite informative.


----------



## vickih (Aug 8, 2008)

hey girls.. I used to have Ulcerative Colitis and I can totally empathize with you. It's not fun.  Just be careful with all the medications you girls are taking.
Things that helped me was nothing fried, no red meat, and cutting out sugar, which is harder than hell.  I also did the Apple Cider Pectin capsules, those worked well too.
For those girls who suffer from severe ulcerative colitis you may want to ask your gastro about removing your colon and having them create a j-pouch (inside with small intestine), that is what they did to me about 8 years ago, and I finally have my life back. No more colitis, since no more colon. 
Check it out, if I had known about it earlier, I totally would have done it. Only reason I did do it was because the medication stopped working and then I had a perforated colon. 
If you girls want more details, feel free to pm me.



 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NatalieMT* 

 
_Inflammotary bowel disease - main forms are Crohn's and ulcerative colitis. IBS is almost a low grade version of IBD, some of the symptoms are very similar too.

I'm not really sure how to explain it as I don't know very much about it myself yet either. This is what Wikipedia says about it though, which is quite informative. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks for all the replies...this helped me out too!!!  i'm gonna try that peppermint extract to see if that works!!


----------



## rosenbud (Aug 8, 2008)

Hi, I've suffered from IBS for the 8 years now.

It was definately brought on by stress and if I am stressed or have a poor diet then it rears its ugly head. I have now found a regime that works for me and have the IBS under control.

Reguarding Diet:

I cut out dairy produce, chocolate, certain wheat product such as bread, fizzy drinks, sweets, coffee, nicotine, alcohol. Also I too found that garlic was an irritant so I cut down on that too, yeast products.

Now WTF did I eat you may ask!!! 

Fruit, vegetables, Brown Rice, Meat, Fish, a little probiotic natural yoghurt if you can tolerate it (Yeo Valley is good), Salad, Nuts, seeds etc Yep the healthy stuff (think Gillian McKeith, in fact I would check her website for ideas), pulses, chickpeas oh and if you like something quick for dinner then Tesco do these Tuna Snack pots with beans in them, Sugar free muesli is good too (£1.15 a box at Tesco...prob even cheaper at Asda).

Drink loads of water this will really help with the constipation and flush your system, Peppermint tea is excellent for soothing bellies as is chamomile (twinings do a Chamomile, honey and vanilla that's very nice), If you need to sweeten do so with a teaspoon of honey.

Make sure you have regular meal times, this was my biggest downfall, I would skip meals then eat crap of course I felt like uttter sh**e!
If you don't eat breakfast then make up a fruit smoothie with Banana, Oats (you can get 100% scottish Oats at suppermarket here in UK, you ony need a palm full), some berries and I like to use Rice milk. Snack on some nuts on the way to work.

Check out Holland and Barratt for a multi-vitamin and I have also found that Aloe Vera capsules help as do Peppermint capsules, Accidophilus (this is a must! it is in a white bottle with red writing and I think costs about £6), take one of these every day, it will help with the bloating and is far more effective than natural yoghurt.
As you mainly suffer constipation I also recoment Aloe Vera Colon Cleanse from Holland & Barrett....they really do work and gently too. Just take one before you go bed and I can garrentee you will be regular the next day.
Vitamin E oil capsules should also keep everything moving so to speak.

I know the no alcohol is a pain, especially over here in the UK where a night out with mates equals a p*ss up, I find it helps to be designated driver, I have just learnt its not worth feeling awful for days afterwards.

Stress is the biggest factor, I relax with a warm Lavender bath, regular massage (this works wonders, I forgo a manicure), I get the massure to focus on my stomach, abdoman and lower back......even better get the other half to do it!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




It is worth going to the doctor and getting refered to a specialist, I underwent a colonopscopy to check the IBS had not done any lasting damage to insides, not pleasant but painless and worthwhile for pease of mind. 

A possitive is I went from a size 14 to a a size 8/10......LOVE my new figure, my skin, hair, nails are just amazing and I look better now in my late 20 s than I did in my teens. Everyone is always amazed I am older than 22!!

Hope this helps and PM me for any questions, I'm in the UK so can help with any more recomendations of vitamins, teas etc on a budget


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *euphrosyne_rose* 

 
_I may have to try that!! Bloating is one of the major things that makes me uncomfy and *there are times when I am really hungry but feel full at the same time!!!* I would LOVE to have a bloat free day!!!_

 
I know that feeling. ugh, it can be really horrible. I felt like this for 2 weeks straight once couldn't manage more than a spoonful yet i was starving. I couldn't get out of bed either cause i felt so full i felt i was gonna throw up 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I don't have it that bad anymore now though. Don't think i have actual IBS but i was given medication for the 2 weeks i was ill; apparently it was gas :S
I get it only very mildly now and i think what's really helped is drinking nothing but water - fizzy drinks give me hell


----------



## dizzygoo82 (Aug 8, 2008)

thanks so much rosenbud for taking the time to let me know all of your tips!!!!


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 29, 2009)

Bumping this thread again. I'm having the worst attack of IBS I've had for a long time. I haven't done a solid... you know what for four weeks now. I haven't necessarily been getting pain or bloating, but as soon as I eat anything my stomach makes incredibly loud gurgling noises and I have to go the toilet. 

Do you think its worth me going back to the doctors about this? I've read before that IBS generally doesn't develop into something else/worse (Chrohns etc) but I'm starting to worry.  Help guys


----------



## hhunt2 (Apr 29, 2009)

IBS can be a nightmare but many doctors miss diagnose patients.

For anyone with a questionable digestive system (whether it's going to the potty too much, not regular, constant tummy issues, constant gas, etc.), *examine your diet *(write down what you eat).  What RosenBud has mentioned above (even though it was dated many months ago), is excellent!  *Cutting out soda, junk food, dairy, wheat, etc, foods is the first step*; i.e: Replace breads with gluten-free items (there are many gluten-free crackers, breads, cakes that taste soo good). Replace white rice with brown rice.  Replace soda with water, but if that is way too extreme for you, do Crystal Light.  *Exercise is very important as well.*  You releave stress, loose wieght/tone your body and I've noticed that running helps with bowel issues.
*Take a good brand of multi vitamins*.  You can get cheap ones like Centrum, but I would go with a higher brand.  *Also adding ProBiotic's is good*.  ProBiotic's come in many forms (yogurt, capsules, drinks, etc.)
If you need guidence, seek a *naturopathic doc or even a wellness specialist*.  It may cost you an arm, but your being guided correctly.
Having a consistant *colon cleanse*; "ColonTonic" is what we call it here in Northern California.  Whether you prefer to have the cleanse in a drink or tablet form.  I recommend the "tube up the bum" method, lol.  It's much more cleansing but it will take a few sessions. Also *Detoxing*, maybe not a colon cleanse & detox back to back.  There are so many methods of detoxing.  You can find many books & websites that have recipes available.
If all above doesn't help, *seek a doc who can truely diagnose if you have IBS*.  But, please be advised that seeing your primary doc first would be the best.  Asking questions whether it's okay for YOU to examine & detox yourself.  Some people are at a higher risk of hurting themselves (due to whatever reason).  

Overall, relax!  I know life itself maybe stressful, but a person can only do/think about so much in a day.  In the end after all the things are done above/tried, you will notice a difference within yourself.  Better mind set, loose of wight, skin will look better, your menstral cycle will be better (i.e: a normal flow), breath will smell better (some people have bad breath coming from the stomach), etc.


----------



## franimal (Apr 29, 2009)

4 weeks!?!?!?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Go to the doctor right this second! Having constant diarrhea is terrible for your body. You should make sure you are staying hydrated and try drinking lots of electrolytes. 

I am pretty sure I have some form of IBS. My mother has Crohn's and my doc believes I have ulcerative colitis, but I, much like you try to avoid the truth of the situation all together. But you, my dear are putting your health on the line if it has gotten that bad, and you need to get your ass to your doctor ASAP!!!!!!!!!!

As far as what I do to help, I usually just suffer through constant bloating, diarrhea etc. and eat/ drink whatever I feel like since just about everything irritates my digestive system anyways. But, I have found that cutting out alcohol helps and I have been on an Activia yogurt kick lately. It really helps to "regulate" me.


----------



## vocaltest (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks so much for you advice guys. The thing is.. I really believe everything I eat upsets my stomach. I started a diet (I don't like calling it a diet) last week, and I've cut out everything that would typically irritate mine/someones stomach and its still continuing. Its 2:45am here and I can't sleep because I keep getting cramps and it wakes me up.


----------



## euphrosyne_rose (Apr 29, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_Thanks so much for you advice guys. The thing is.. I really believe everything I eat upsets my stomach. I started a diet (I don't like calling it a diet) last week, and I've cut out everything that would typically irritate mine/someones stomach and its still continuing. Its 2:45am here and I can't sleep because I keep getting cramps and it wakes me up._

 
Hello again! I know how you feel again right now b/c my UC is acting up and just like you, ANYTHING and EVERYTHING I eat bothers my stomach. I also can eat and while I'm STILL eating, can hear my stomach start gurgling and making noises and I have to run to the bathroom. I definitely think go to the doctor. Of course, right now mine is acting up b/c I've been HORRIBLE at remembering to take my meds, but there's this one pill I used to take called Bentyl that was prescribed to me awhile back and it's an anti-spasmodic drug that keeps your stomach from spasming and it's great. Make the trip to the doctor as much as you may hate to b/c it's just going to get worse if you don't! Hope you feel better!


----------



## NatalieMT (May 1, 2009)

Well I did get diagnosed with Crohn's by colonoscopy and biopsy on March 12th, despite 4 months on steroids I still had active ulceration. That was my 3rd admission to hospital this year, a 4th has since followed as I had some sort of mass/blockage, got taken in through A&E one night and needed to be on IV fluids/steroids/pain relief. I suppose the only definitive way to know whether you have anything worse than IBS is a colonoscopy. If you are really struggling it might be best asking your doctor to refer you to a gastro and see if they think this is a necessary action. 

I think you just know inside when something isn't right, for me that happened when I started bleeding and ultimately when I lost over a stone in 3 weeks. I spent 2 weeks in hospital before it was decided I was okay to recover at home.

I can eat about 6 things that I know are safe, so I can understand what a struggle diet is. As for the D, as I refer to it, 7-8 times a day so I can relate there too. I also suffer with really debilitating pain. I'm currently on morphine and mainly a combination of melsalazine and azathioprine for the symptoms, which has started helping. I take other medication too (anti sickness, anti-spasmodics, muscle relaxants, anti depressants etc) but those above are the main things.

I know it's easier to sometimes avoid what is going on but having a firm diagnosis, support and treatment is definitely how I prefer it.


----------



## TexasBelle (May 1, 2009)

I've dealt with IBS with frequent bouts of severe diarrhea since I was in my early 20's (I'm 34 now). Lots of things trigger it - stress, caffeine, oily/greasy foods, some dairy, onions, and tomatoes are some of the most serious triggers.

Two things have helped tremendously - 

1) Taking an antidepressant. Since I started taking Lexapro several years ago, my IBS has gotten much better and easier to control. 

2) Going on Weight Watchers. I've been on WW now for about a month, and I haven't had a bad instance of diarrhea since I began the program. I think it's because I'm eating a lot of brown rice, veggies, and lean turkey and chicken . . . and not eating a lot of the fattier things that I used to eat.

Seriously - before the antidepressants, my IBS was horrible. I often missed work on account. I had to plan every shopping trip around stores that I knew would have clean, accessible bathrooms. I often found myself speeding recklessly through traffic in an effort to make it to the nearest store with a bathroom before I s**t myself. 

But now with the meds and with the change in my daily eating habits, I'm a new woman. I don't think I even have any Immodium in the house right now. I don't need it anymore.


----------



## vkittyv (Aug 17, 2013)

It is not safe to go untreated for long periods of time.


----------

